# Strange Meeting



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

There was a strange incident that happened awhile back, that me nor my cousin just cant explain. 

First theres three things you should know about my cats to better understand the strangeness of the situation.

1. Mystery isnt really scared of any of the cats in the neighborhood. He isnt one to fight unless a cat starts it. And he doesnt attack female cats. I dont know why, he just never has. Not very territorial, unless i'm involved.

2. Shadow isnt scared of any cats smaller than him in the neighborhood, and will fight if he feels threatened. Very territorial.

3. Ashes is scared of nothing... doesnt fear cats... dogs... or people. He could really care less. And he enjoys picking fights with any cats he comes across. He may be young but the little furball thinks he is indestructable. Also very territorial.

Awhile back all three cats were out in the yard. They were laying around minding this business, relaxing. My cousin was with them. When out of nowhere this small black female cat came into our yard. She looked slightly younger than Ashes. She was a tiny little thing. Her tail was high up and she walked around our yard meowing happily, trying to get some attention. My cousin found it strange she even made it into our yard without Shadow or Ashes chasing her off. So our three cats approached her and she completely ignored them, continuing to pace back and forth in front of my cousin meowing away. Mystery approached her first and shocked my cousin when he started hissing at her. He hunched down and started backing away and hissing, and just looked afraid. 

Shadow reached her next and my cousin couldnt believe it when he did the same thing Mystery had done. He hissed and growled but then backed away as if afraid when she hadnt even so much as looked their way. She was still happily meowing away and purring away.

At this point in the story, as my cousin told me this after it happened since i wasnt out there, he said he was thinking how Ashes was making his way over and that was it. He was going to chase her off, he wasnt afraid of anything. Ashes made it over there and looked like he was about to attack, when suddenly he started hissing at her too and then... he turned and ran away! The young female hadnt even looked at any of our cats, yet here all three of them were, running as if the devil itself were behind them. My cousin had no idea what was going on. The young cat continued to purr and meow, and he started to pet her for awhile while she purr louder. As soon as he quit petting her she did lash out at him with her claws, which he wasnt expecting, then went back to happily meowing and walking around. Then she simply walked away, down the street still meowing and purring. 

Mystery isnt one to hiss at female cats, nor one to run away from one. Shadow usually jumps at the chance to pick on cats smaller than him. And Ashes usually jumps at the chance to pick on cats period. 

This was a very strange event, and that cat was definitely a very strange cat. Neither me nor my cousin can explain it. And we havent seen the cat again since that incident, nor had we seen her before it happened. I still wonder what could have gotten that kind of response out of our cats xD i can only come up with, maybe it was because she acted like they didnt exist. Who knows?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear, My guess is she was in heat and her scent threw all the boys for a loop!
Lets see what others think!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That's what I was going to say too. Although you'd think that she might have paid more attention to the boys in that case.

That is a very weird little encounter! Kinda creepy...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmmm. That's a very interesting story, BrittyBear!
I have no idea what was going on there, as I really have no personal interaction with ferals/strays in my area thus far. I do see strays, but it seems like they are mostly indoor/outdoor kitties. 
If only your boys could talk! ;-)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear both of your boys are neutered, right?
If she was in heat and had already been bred by a strange Tom, his scent would have been all over her as well!
Further confusing yours!!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Yep all three of my boys are neutered. Mystery and Shadow were neutered as kittens as soon as they were old enough, before I ever got them. And Ashes was neutered a few months ago. It could have been another Tom they were smelling with her scent xD maybe the combination of the two frightened them. It was certainly funny to see my cousin run inside yelling that our three 'tough guys' all took off at the sight of a tiny little female. He couldnt understand it. I was laughing sooo much at his expression. I kinda wish I could have seen the little cutie that chased off our big boys. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

